# what is IVF Wales stance on ET



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a planning appointment next week and cannot find what IVF Wales do RE ET.
Do they blanket go for sET on NHS or will they consider dET?

Thanks
Sue


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi sue, i'm waiting to egg share at ivf wales and i was told that you can have det but they try to persuade you to have set due to their twin rate being so high but it is your decision.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Sue - i've had three cycles at IVF wales and the first two they were more than happy to put 2 embies back...this go we had one put back but that was only because we only had one fertilise...our original plan was to get two to blastocyst stage and then have two put back so i think they are pretty good at listening to what you want to do.  They will always advise you but they tend to leave the final decision to you.

Jo xxx


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Sammy - Hey didnt realise you were IVF Wales. Any news?

Jo - Were you private or NHS?

Sue


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi sue - i was both, i've had 2 NHS and one self funded with them


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Sue

I have hade one fresh and one frozen NHS go and it was my choice to have one on the first and two on the second. I have been told that I'll be having two back in on this cycle.

I found that they have left the choice to you depending on no of embies that you have.

Good luck for your planning appointment, pop over to the cycle thread there are a few of us on there

Jules


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

sue at the moment i was due to start down regging 21st oct but got a call 2 days before telling me not to go ahead as the recipient not ready yet so i am just waiting for a phone call to give me new dates, hopefully i will be starting soon, i would think that they will book you in for jan to cycle as they seem to be moving pretty quick since they stopped taking self funded for the moment.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think it really depends on your history. clinics all over the UK need to bring their multiply birth rates down and the first target is 2012 i believe


----------

